# Mini Deals



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

ABT has the Mini for $88.50

http://www.abt.com/resources/pages/search.php?keywords=tivo+mini

Solid Signal has the Mini for $87.99

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...2000-mini-whole-home-streaming-dvr-(tcda92000)

Amazon has the Mini for $86.00

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=tivo+mini


----------



## Todd B. (Feb 6, 2002)

Price matched the Mini to Amazon at Best Buy today


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

Todd B. said:


> Price matched the Mini to Amazon at Best Buy today


Did the same yesterday for $86. Now that Amazon charges sales tax in my state, avoiding B&M is not as appealing.

Initially the BB rep said that "Prime" is a third-party and does not mean sold/shipped by Amazon..


----------



## DinoBambino (Nov 19, 2003)

bayern_fan said:


> Did the same yesterday for $86. Now that Amazon charges sales tax in my state, avoiding B&M is not as appealing.
> 
> Initially the BB rep said that "Prime" is a third-party and does not mean sold/shipped by Amazon..


I also price matched at Best Buy yesterday. lol

Didn't have a chance to set it up yet. The Mini will be replacing a TivoHD at $9.95/month plus $4.99/month cable card fee.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

One thing to be aware of at Best Buy, is they have only a 15 day return policy, I believe Amazon is still 30 days.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

uw69 said:


> One thing to be aware of at Best Buy, is they have only a 15 day return policy, I believe Amazon is still 30 days.


Bestbuy has a longer return policy if you are part of their Reward Zone program. The normal reward Zone is 30 days. Reward Zone Elite has a 30 day return policy and Reward Zone Elite Plus has a 45 day return policy. This is one reason imake more purchases from bestBuy now. Since I get 45 days to return an item. Plus they will price match Amazon and since Amazon charges me tax now, it's quicker and easier for me just to get many items from Best Buy since the price is the same as Amazon.


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

aaronwt said:


> Bestbuy has a longer return policy if you are part of their Reward Zone program. The normal reward Zone is 30 days. Reward Zone Elite has a 30 day return policy and Reward Zone Elite Plus has a 45 day return policy. This is one reason imake more purchases from bestBuy now. Since I get 45 days to return an item. Plus they will price match Amazon and since Amazon charges me tax now, it's quicker and easier for me just to get many items from Best Buy since the price is the same as Amazon.


Are you sure that even the base level Reward Zone members get 30 days to return?

From BB Website :

*15 days for all eligible products
30 days for eligible products for My Best Buy™ Elite members*


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

They just changed the program name and more importantly rules about a month ago. I don't know if the new marketing has made it into all the stores yet, so there might be some local variance until then.

But yeah the new return dates will be 15, 30, or 45days depending on your level and ignoring whatever grandfathering they're offering. I asked the Geek(tm) if my level would expire Dec 2013 and I was told to call the 800 number for any definite answers about the program.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

http://www.amazon.com/TiVo-TCDA92000-Mini/dp/B00BUCLVZU/ref=aag_m_pw_dp?ie=UTF8&m=A38X08BQ1V20X6

Mini for $84.00


----------



## Wpfma (Nov 8, 2013)

uw69 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/TiVo-TCDA92000-Mini/dp/B00BUCLVZU/ref=aag_m_pw_dp?ie=UTF8&m=A38X08BQ1V20X6
> 
> Mini for $84.00


Just purchased from ABT. They matched the deal your link shows. Free shipping, no tax to Mass and should arrive Wed.

Not sure about the about The Connection Depot.


----------



## nws alpine (Nov 7, 2013)

I bought my mini through amazon too. Best price at the time from an authorized dealer and I had a giftcard to use too.


----------



## mykee50 (Jan 8, 2010)

Wpfma said:


> Just purchased from ABT. They matched the deal your link shows. Free shipping, no tax to Mass and should arrive Wed.
> 
> Not sure about the about The Connection Depot.


I ordered 4 Mini's at $82, free shipping, no tax, at ABT (Jarrett). They were back ordered last week but just shipped today. 

Mike, Issaquah WA


----------



## Saxion (Sep 18, 2006)

Has anybody gotten a discount on Product Lifetime Service for a Mini, or is it always $150? I'm thinking TiVo might give me a deal if I bought a Roamio Plus along with several Minis and asked to get PLS on all of them...has anyone tried to do a deal like that?


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

Saxion said:


> Has anybody gotten a discount on Product Lifetime Service for a Mini, or is it always $150? I'm thinking TiVo might give me a deal if I bought a Roamio Plus along with several Minis and asked to get PLS on all of them...has anyone tried to do a deal like that?


Never have seen a deal like that, but it never hurts to ask! Good luck (your gonna love the Roamio and the mini's).


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Saxion said:


> Has anybody gotten a discount on Product Lifetime Service for a Mini, or is it always $150? I'm thinking TiVo might give me a deal if I bought a Roamio Plus along with several Minis and asked to get PLS on all of them...has anyone tried to do a deal like that?


I tried but no luck, only willing to give me the MSD price on the Roamio itself that I could get anyways.


----------



## Elgato54 (Sep 21, 2010)

Keep in mind the Best Buy has the absolute worst customer service on the planet! They keep trying to turn the failing company around by issuing press releases but nothing changes. It looks like their strategy is to load the stores with even more overpriced useless crap while cutting customer service even more. e.g. reducing the return policy from 30 to 14 days. This looks to be the worst return policy anywhere including online.
After recent fiascos with a Premier/Roamio and an Elite Blu-Ray I am done with them. Unbelievable incompetence and lack of respect for the customer. All the corporate people can do is parrot back "Company Policy"


----------



## Elgato54 (Sep 21, 2010)

Was there originally a MSD on the Mini lifetime? Somehow I thought it was $100


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Elgato54 said:


> Was there originally a MSD on the Mini lifetime?


No, unfortunately.

(Source: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/573)


----------

